

What and How Much It Takes to Build an Office in the Indian Capital? - shubhamjain
http://www.adpushup.com/blog/new-adpushup-office-features-and-cost-breakdown/

======
SoftwarePatent
Looking at their jobs page, I'm a bit shocked at how low salaries are in India

[https://angel.co/adpushup/jobs/](https://angel.co/adpushup/jobs/)

1,000,000.00 INR = 13,985.88 EUR

and that's the top rate for the senior JS dev position.

~~~
amalag
That is a bit over Rs. 80k per month. That is decent money in India. You can
kind of understand the scale if you see that their entire remodeling job cost
$14k. In western countries it would be 5x that at least.

Their rent on 2k sqft is approx $1.9k (7.6k savings / 4 month) so that gives
some scale as well.

------
orf
I like the idea of a nap room, but the choice of a bunk bed seems weird. Maybe
it's just me but I wouldn't like to nap in the same room as a co-worker.

~~~
deswalsujan
Well yes, I believe it's a cultural thing. In the US and UK, bunk beds might
give off an immature/unprofessional vibe but believe me, it's a different
story altogether here in India :) Bunk beds help save space too so I guess
it's not bad after all.

------
kanwisher
How much is the rent on a place like that?

~~~
amalag
They said they "saved" 7.6k which was equivalent to 4 months rent so I think
it is $1.9k.

~~~
ankitoberoi
That's right - INR 115,000 per month (~ $1900 per month).

------
rwmj
Is using regular glass for partition walls safe? I hope someone doesn't walk
into one hard.

~~~
deswalsujan
There are pitfalls of using glass partitions but the benefits fit in with the
work culture like transparency and openness (meaning - encouraging people to
reach out to each other with little or no friction involved). Also it helps
with having loads of writing space without wasting paper.

I should mention that I work here and that another friend did share your
concerns too. But I feel the positives outweigh the negatives in this case.

------
pratiksaha
helpful info.. specially for readers from India

